
Open source sustainability - pabs3
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/23/open-source-sustainability/
======
open-source-ux
It's surprising that we still don't have a simple, sustainable and
uncomplicated model for developers to earn a living selling their open source
product. The Patreon approach is not sustainable in the long-term.

I once posted the following scenario for comment: it's a made-up scenario for
a developer who wants to support themselves with their open source product. Is
it an unrealistic or unreasonable scenario?

 _I have an open source product. It will forever be open source. You are free
to evaluate the software for as long as you need to [or add a limit if you
prefer e.g. 90 days].

If you are a business, you must pay a fee to use the software if you wish to
continue using it after evaluation. You won't get extra features for paying
the fee: there are no closed-sourced extensions available for additional cost.
Payment of the software fee ensures continued development of the software.
There is no tracking of software usage - we rely on your goodwill to pay for
the software if you use it for your business._

If you are an open source developer who would like to make a full-time living
from your open source project or product, does a licence that covers this
scenario appeal to you?

